# Dateien zwischen Web-Applications austauschen



## Marsman (22. Jan 2009)

Hallo Ihr!

Wie kann ich Dateien so auf dem Server ablegen, dass zwei Web-Applications gemeinsam darauf zugreifen können? Es geht darum, dass ich eine Web-Application habe, mit der ich Bilder auf den Server laden möchte. Diese sollen dann im Frontend von einer anderen Anwendung per img-Tag angezeigt werden können. Beide Anwendungen laufen unter Tomcat 6 auf Debian Linux.

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp?


Titus


----------



## HLX (22. Jan 2009)

Du kannst z.B. die Dateien in den Classpath legen und dann nach folgendem Prinzip verfahren:
www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=484242&highlight=#484241

Du kannst auch ein bestimmtest Verzeichnis außerhalb des Classpath bestimmen, in dem die Dateien gefunden werden sollen. Dann musst du allerdings den Aufruf

```
URL fileUrl = getClass().getResource(filename);
```
Durch eine explizite Dateianforderung mit Pfadangabe ersetzen.


----------



## Marsman (23. Jan 2009)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst z.B. die Dateien in den Classpath legen und dann nach folgendem Prinzip verfahren...



Danke, das ist ein interessanter Hinweis. Allerdings hatte ich mir eher gewünscht, die Dateien unter httpdocs ablegen zu können. Denn wenn sie innerhalb der Web Application liegen, sind sie nach jedem deployen gelöscht.

Meine Frage wäre eher, wie ich "vernünftig" aus dem Context der Web-App heraus in httpdocs der Domain schreiben kann. Geht das überhaupt und wenn ja, wie finde ich das Verzeichnis, ohne eine Pfad hardcoded programmieren zu müssen? Oder gibt es evtl. sogar einen besseren Ort zum Ablegen der Bilder?

Gruß, Titus


----------



## maki (23. Jan 2009)

> Geht das überhaupt und wenn ja, wie finde ich das Verzeichnis, ohne eine Pfad hardcoded programmieren zu müssen?.


Du kannst den Pfad als Servlet Parameter in der web.xml festlegen, dann steht er nicht hartcodiert in der Javaklasse.


----------

